# Window help please!



## Pat68HO (Sep 14, 2013)

I have a bunch of (what appear to be) fine, swirly surface scratches on my rear window that are only visible under certain light conditions. Is there a product out there I can use to make these disappear? Here's the best picture I could get to show what I'm talking about:


----------



## GotTogO (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm thinking a glass Polish. But those might be too deep.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I asked an auto glass pro about polishing out some scratches in my side windows. He said that it was possible to do, but that the process also introduces some optical distortion into the window. You might check with some local glass shops and see what they have to say.

Bear


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

I have the same issue with my 69 rear glass.

My 69 Pontiac Service Manual shows you can "polish/buff" the glass. I've never done it and will need to address this issue at some point. I was planning to talk to a pro like Bear suggested but I'm interested to see what other say. Dan


----------

